# Recommended Mower for New Homeowner



## Kcole912 (May 2, 2021)

Hi Everyone, my wife and i will be purchasing a new home this year, and with that will come a large flat 1-1.1 acre yard. I was looking into mowers and I'm not sure if I should go with a walk behind (like a toro timemaster 30") or move up in size to a lawn tractor or go to a zero turn style mower? Any thoughts and mower recommendations would be fantastic!


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Your lawn is 1 acre or the lot? Measure the grass area. I would go higher than a 30" if you have more than 12k. It's a one time expense, do it right.

As for what to get will depend if you want a zero turn or a tractor (considering you have a level lot). That will be guided by what implements if any you want to use with it such as sprayer, spreader, cart, drag, snow blower?

Budget will dictate how good a machine you can get.


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

Good question.

First things first, buy your mower from a brand dealer shop that sells and services that specific brand. You will have your machine assembled, adjusted and tuned by a dealer mechanic, not a big box store clerk (sorry clerks :? ) Plus if you need service I believe that you may get faster service at a shop because you bought it there IMHO. Plus, in the spring time some brands of dealer's will offer and extended warranty for free with your purchase. I've done that at my Toro dealer's place.

I have had a home with an acre lot and my present 1/4 acre lot. Unless you like a lot of exercise and have lots of time, don't get a walk behind mower. I tried that with an Ariens twin blade 38 inch. The mower cut great but was a bear to maneuver around. I traded it in (2010) for my present Toro twin blade 42" rider (discontinued) The Toro has been flawless for 11 years.

It take me 30 minutes to cut my 1/4 acre with lot of obstacles and tight spots. So I would say for you, get a riding mower or zero turn with at least a 42" deck from either, Toro, John Deere or Ariens. I have used all three brands extensively and they always run great and are very well built.

About engines, for gosh sake stay away from Briggs & Stratton engines. Today's Briggs is not you fathers Briggs. Toros come with there own brand engine (very well made) Kohler and sometimes a Honda engine (great engine).

Here's some links with info to help you in your decision:

https://lawncaregarden.com/best-zero-turn-mower-for-1-acre/

https://www.ariens.com/en-us/power-equipment/lawn-products

https://www.deere.com/en/mowers/riding-mowers-product-list/

https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/riding-mowers

You will be in the $2000 to $3500 price range new, but dealers have used trade-in's, You could get a solid mower for half the price of new. Make the dealer give you a warranty "in writing" and free delivery. Now is the time to buy, they have lots of stock on hand.

Happy shopping and mowing :thumbup:

PS: Do yourself a huge favor. Find a gas station that sell 100% GASOLINE (zero ethanol) Carburetor equipped engines run best on gasoline only fuel. Start with a clean new gas can too and always use a fuel stabilizer all year round. You can find a gas station with "gas only" here:

https://www.pure-gas.org/


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

DIY Lawn Guy said:


> About engines, for gosh sake stay away from Briggs & Stratton engines. Today's Briggs is not you fathers Briggs. Toros come with there own brand engine (very well made) Kohler and sometimes a Honda engine (great engine).


^^^Absolutely this!!! Avoid Briggs & Stratton. The extra cost of a Honda engine, especially their GX series is definitely worth the extra $$.



DIY Lawn Guy said:


> PS: Do yourself a huge favor. Find a gas station that sell 100% GASOLINE (zero ethanol) Carburetor equipped engines run best on gasoline only fuel. Start with a clean new gas can too and always use a fuel stabilizer all year round. You can find a gas station with "gas only" here:
> 
> https://www.pure-gas.org/


^^^ And this. Ethanol is a killer on small engines. If you can't find ethanol-free gas, be sure to treat your gas with stabilizer that is specifically labelled an ethanol treatment. And always drain your gas, run your engine dry and drain your carburetor at the end of the season in order to avoid problems down the road.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

If you have an acre I would definitely do a lawn tractor or zero turn.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

ksturfguy said:


> If you have an acre I would definitely do a lawn tractor or zero turn.


If I had an acre, I would get rid of a good portion of the lawn and grow some food!


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

I have a little under an acre and hvae been using a 21" walk behind primarily since August(minus Wisconsin winter), it eats up a LOT of time and I have a detached garage, garden, and chicken coops reducing that area.
I made push mowing my physical therapy after back surgery, and my exercise now. Even with a 30" walk behind it would be a lot unless you really wanted to walk it and really had the time.
With fert down in the growing season, I am having to periodically catch up with the rider, I have a 46" tractor. I try to mow some portion of the lawn every single day right now. For an acre+ buy a rider, then look for a deal on a TimeMaster if you want to try and walk behind so tou have the tractor to fall back on.


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

Well... there are a lot of variables here.
We have a 1.6 acre lot and just under 60k sq ft are grass/lawn.

1 acre is a pasture with pasture grass. 15k is around the house and more of a lawn type grass.

If we don't keep up on the pasture by mowing every 3-4 days (spring growing season) it can take 6+ hours to mow with a 42" deck on an old craftsman riding mower. The house lawn takes about 2 hours (same deck size same old mower).

New mowers will cut that time in half. We just don't have the $$$ for a new mower so we have to allot time to mow.

Variables:
What Tier lawn do you want? 
What's your budget?
How much time do you have?
Can you divide and conquer?
How much landscaping do you have and do you need to cut in/around it with a push mower or weed whacker?

There isn't a single item best solution. But, that's why you're here and there's a lot of help available.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

For 1 acre I would get a zero turn. I like Toro. The ones at home depot, tractor supply, etc are great for a homeowner.


----------



## TheLawnChef (Feb 3, 2021)

Have about 16,000 SqFt here. After my Toro of 10 years died last Sept, I Recently purchased two Toro Push Mowers with Briggs & Stratton Engines. 22in Recycler & 21in Super Recycler. Fortune that I can afford two mowers & lucky I did. The Super Recycler did have engine issues. Emitting smoke from the exhaust & stalling. After taking it back to the Toro Dealer a second time, they worked with Briggs to replace the engine at no costs to me. Got it back the other day and is working fine at this time. 
When & if I purchase another Toro I will seriously consider spending the extra $$$$ for a Honda engine.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

Dealer deere. X350 is great! Kawasaki engine. The x325 has the Briggs engine so you don't want that one. You can get the 42" deck with bagger for around 4K. The 48" deck is a little more but the bagger for that is $1600, compared to $600 for the bagger system for the 42". Lawn tractor is allot more versatile than a zero turn. I use mine for allot of stuff other than just cutting the grass. It's a more enjoyable and comfortable experience cutting on a lawn tractor. Cant drink beer on a zero turn, not enough hands.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I would honestly push mow it for the work out. What are your long term goals and type of grass?


----------

